# Designations for skilled IT professionals in Canada



## jajati.k (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi,

I'm an IT Professional working in India with over 3 years of experience. I went to an immigration agency(WWICS) to enquire about immigrating to Canada as a skilled Immigrant. I came to know from them that current job designation is of utmost importance for the application. Unless my job designation says I'm a manager or specialist of some sort, my application would be rejected. Whereas my current job designation is Senior Software Engineer, thus I'm not eligible. Could anyone please clarify if I'm eligible to apply for Canadian Permanent Residency under skilled migrant category. Thanks in advance!

Regards,
JK.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

jajati.k said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm an IT Professional working in India with over 3 years of experience. I went to an immigration agency(WWICS) to enquire about immigrating to Canada as a skilled Immigrant. I came to know from them that current job designation is of utmost importance for the application. Unless my job designation says I'm a manager or specialist of some sort, my application would be rejected. Whereas my current job designation is Senior Software Engineer, thus I'm not eligible. Could anyone please clarify if I'm eligible to apply for Canadian Permanent Residency under skilled migrant category. Thanks in advance!
> 
> ...


The description used by CIC is 0213 Computer and Information Systems Managers 
I find it difficult to believe that a Senior Software Engineer does not fit into that description somewhere.
I suggest you write to the following and ask if your job title is inculded in the above description.
[email protected]


If the answer is yes you do not need to pay good money to an alleged immigration expert. You obviously have a very good command of English and are well educated or you wouldn't be Senior Software Engineer. You can complete the application yourself. It is not difficult.


----------



## NewExpact (Aug 27, 2009)

jajati

did you got any answers for your query, I am also facing the similar issue.


----------



## maverickmonk (Jun 12, 2009)

Yes,it is true,Senior Software Engineer does not fit under NOC '0213 Computer and Information Systems Managers' .I have around 8 years of experience in IT but still not eligible to apply.Canada is specifically looking for IT managers who manage people, manage budget,hire programmers among other things. 
For complete list of duties see this link Quick Search - Results 



Auld Yin said:


> I find it difficult to believe that a Senior Software Engineer does not fit into that description somewhere.
> /QUOTE]


----------



## jajati.k (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi guys,

Thanks a lot for your replies. Its a little unfortunate that some unscrupulous can take advantage and obtain experience from little known firms to get the visa. And people who work for big companies, it takes years to become a manager.


----------



## xilepeco (Sep 15, 2009)

Check this out. www5.hrsdc.gc.ca/NOC/English/NOC/2006/pdf/Matrix.pdf

I believe groups 0, A and B would qualify. You can look through their website for more information on each designation. 

I could be wrong though, you could possibly ask mre about from an agent or something.


----------



## jajati.k (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone for taking the time out for replying. My apologies for such delayed response. I'd completely forgotten about this thread. Hope you all have been successful in your journey. I recently got my Australian PR so I'm immigrating there.


----------

